# yr mini barns!



## ~Dan (Feb 19, 2008)

i luv minis and barns soo post pics of yr minisin yr barns would luv to see


----------



## love_casper (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's what I could find of my barn with my minis in it...
















Here they all are in one stall






Here's the front...






and the view from my bedroom window...


----------



## Leeana (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm i dont have any pics of my barn but it is a small pole barn with 6 stalls and the isleway is a run in for some of the horses



. We're in the process of adding a few more.

Then my father has a 8 stall barn that is separate.

Will try to get photos tommarow.

Alex Nice view!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 19, 2008)

tahnks soo glad someone finally responded to my pleas!


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are a few of mine. Not fancy but functional. We have three two stall barns, and one three stall barn (with another coming soon). The stalls are each 8' x 12'. We also have some run ins and a small stand alone stall with a small pen attached.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 20, 2008)

great pictures


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 20, 2008)

Love casper;: your barn is soooo nice!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 20, 2008)

[indian rain dance is right fabulous barn


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of my barn when it was brand new. I hope the pics come through. It's my first time trying.

















Laura


----------



## minimule (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's where my broodmares live. Each barn is 6'x9' with a 9'x10' corral attached.






The big barn in the back is where my QH lived. It's a12'x12'.

These are where everyone else lives. Each one is 6'x9' and split in half with an 8'x16' corral.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's the minis shelter. They LOVE it. Both of my horses hate to be rained on. They will spend an entire rainy day, tucked away in their stable. It's fully insulated and has little perspex windows down at their height. Bailey refuses to sleep on anything else but blankets.










This is our new hay barn. Just LOVE it and so do the horses. As soon as they hear then door open, they believe they have every right to enter the barn and eat till they explode!


----------



## Marty (Feb 20, 2008)

Maplegum I want your barns!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> Maplegum I want your barns!



Same here! I love the little house. Thats what I want for my mare when she has her foal this year. I want a cute house with white pickett fencing. lol


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 21, 2008)

I love that CUTE little barn Maplegum! Wow! Neat!


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 21, 2008)

MyBarakah said:


> I love that CUTE little barn Maplegum! Wow! Neat!


yaeh cute lil barn maplegum!


----------



## Charlene (Feb 21, 2008)

everybody has such NICE barns!!!

this is the barn the llamas used to use, when i had llamas. gary modified the entrance so my big gelding can't get in. the mini boys use it occasionally but they actually prefer to stand in tuffy's barn with him.


----------



## maplegum (Feb 21, 2008)

Ohhhh thanks everyone!





I love the barns too. I'm so happy the horses actually use them as so much work went into them.

I am blessed to have a husband that is a carpenter and he does not do anything by halves!


----------



## Relic (Feb 21, 2008)

Our mini huts are all very humble nothing fancy but they do the job...





stallion sheds






mare loafing sheds






Main barn has 8 10x10 stalls


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

cute barns


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's ours





They are 151 years old (well- the oldest part of them!)
















We also have about 5 sheds, here's one- it's since been painted the same red as the barns


----------



## Alex (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that Diva

stretching in that 4th pic??


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup- that's Miss Diva OH! Who else would do such a silly thing??


----------



## tnovak (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's a few of my barn....nothing fancy.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 22, 2008)

So have you caught them chewing on it yet? My husband built Melody a barn and she chewed on it a bit but the new guy is going to town. My husband gets bent out of shape about it lol



Very nice barns!!!!



maplegum said:


> Ohhhh thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alex (Feb 22, 2008)

shoeboxstables said:


> Yup- that's Miss Diva OH! Who else would do such a silly thing??


haha only her!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 23, 2008)

shoeboxstables said:


> Here's ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is GORGEOUS!! I would love to live there!!! I love the wooded mountains and how its all nestled in there all cute!


----------

